# Aging Cockatiels



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I've just brought home a lovely whiteface hen, who I've decided to call Mozart.

She was brought in to the pet shop with a number of other tiels who were definitely younger (smaller, the males didn't have their full masks and so forth), and she was much larger in comparison. They weren't able to tell me her age.

I'm curious as to how people estimate a cockatiel's age, apart from markings/tail/crest length.

I can measure her crest and tail if that will help, and as soon as I can I'll upload some photos. I'm fairly sure she's a regular grey whiteface, but she does have a white toenail so maybe she's pied? She has several white spots on the back of her head and a little white diamond on her forehead.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

with all but one(or a couple) dark nails that is a normal sign for split to pied, also split to pied normally has a "thumb print" on the back of their head

from your description i'd say she is a white face female 

I believe its hard to guess their age w/out a leg band on and I believe once they hit like 6 months the tail is full length so the length wouldn't help if she was older

I wish there was an easier way other then leg bands to guess their age, Like with dogs/cats and a lot of other animals the vets can tell by their teeth and give a approximate age

can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you, I appreciate the help! Unfortunately, only one of my tiels is banded, and I already knew his details from his breeder.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your welcome

When I got a group ( there was 8 when i got them) of tiels back in Nov. 07, only one was banded, he was 21 years old and he truly showed his age - he had feathers thinning (not bald) just thinning out around his face, and on his head. But I've seen pics of tiels as old or older and they weren't "thinning" 

But here's the "old man" I had that was banded and was 21 in Nov. 07

in this pic he's the one on the left with his back facing the camera - The only actual bald spot was on the back of his head and it looked like he was plucked(as did many of the others who came with him) 










in this one is on the far right end 










here he is the one standing Sideways










with the other white face beside him, it helps alot to compare the "thickness/thinning" of the feathers around his face.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh...I just fell in love 

He's an adorable, fluffy little old man 

Sorry..........off track,

I'll check Mo's teeth to find his age..............oh wait, no teeth!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So all you can pretty much confirm is that she's indeed an adult female? or.. a young adult.

My Tilly's 1, but you'd never be able to guess if I hadn't have known. It's like that with all birds though.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

If I hadn't known Harley's DOB I would have thought he was older, considering his early moult. I got the impression she'd had a couple of moults because her crest is very tall, much taller than Harley's after his first moult. I wish all birds had to be ID ringed before they were sold. It would make life much easier.


----------



## frodo (Mar 1, 2009)

Solace. said:


> So all you can pretty much confirm is that she's indeed an adult female? or.. a young adult.
> 
> My Tilly's 1, but you'd never be able to guess if I hadn't have known. It's like that with all birds though.


OMG I just fell in love with your cockatiel Malibu! What kind of color mutation is she?


----------

